# My costume for halloween 2012



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

In just a little bit after I finish my halloween costume I will be posting pics of it on here so let me know what you all think of it.


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

*Here is the mask*

Here is the mask i will wear.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Got the costume pics yet?


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

The costume will consist of the zombie mask a double sword sheath maybe a navy blue trench coat or a hoodie does anyone know wht I can add


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

I would like to do a different costume if possible and if anyone had some ideas for me thanks.


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

Still working on the sheath so soon some pics I hope


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

First, the mask looks kinda generic. pick up some cheap acrylic craft paint from wal-mart ($.57-$.97 a bottle) and do a little work to it.

The sword thing might go over okay, as long as you leave the sword in the sheath. Then it is implied menace, as opposed to definite menace (swords are dangerous weapons, even dull ones) 

For the costume, I would definitely steer far away from any modern looking clothing. Maybe a fake leather duster coat or something of that nature. No trench coats, hoodies, etc. Modern stuff just isn't very scary. Possibly look into finding an old wide brimmed hat at a thrift store or yard sale, and some UNPOLISHED boots. It always irritates me to see this grunged out monster with patent leather looking shoes. You climbed out of the grave, then sat down with a can of kiwi polish and a brush? Seriously?

Practice a lurching type walk, until you can do it with no issues. As a monster, you want to have a less than normal gait. If you walk like regular people, they can see that you're a regular person in a costume. If you kinda shuffle and stumble, it tricks part of their mind into buying the costume as a real creature. The costume isn't the only part of the character. There are also the character's mannerisms, gait, posture, and body language. These things play a big part in selling the character to others, and making it believable.

Hope this helps,
James


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

hidgerknight said:


> I would like to do a different costume if possible and if anyone had some ideas for me thanks.


When you say different, do you mean different from other zombies or different from the trench coat idea?


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

Both of the swords are to be made of cardboard and not real also thanks for the advice


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't sweat some people negative BS "advice". Run with what you have to work with, and make it what you want it to be...it is Halloween after all. Have fun with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

hidgerknight said:


> does anyone know wht I can add





hidgerknight said:


> I would like to do a different costume if possible and if anyone had some ideas for me thanks.





hidgerknight said:


> also thanks for the advice


Two requests for suggestions and a "thank you" - I would take that to mean the guidance was not considerd negative


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

^ I don't see any negativity here but then again who asked me...

Dude, post some pics of what you have completed... I can't picture what your costume is


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hidgerknight clearly asked for advice on his costume and that is exactly what BioHazzard gave him was good advice. Glockink one of the reasons the Hauntforum is so helpful is because of the advice that other members give to improve a costume or prop. Please do not take it as a insult because that is the furthest thing from what BioHazzard was trying to do. 
Also Hidgerknight I am anxious to see what the costume will look like after you have completed it. Please post pictures!


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on in a bit and havnt been posting update pics yet been busy so soon I hope.


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the hoodie idea!! But along with the swords maybe make some kind of big crazy lazer/gun type weapon would add some modern to it. Maybe just glue a bunch of stuff together along with some toilet paper rolls or paper towel rolls and paint it all black and tape glow sticks inside. You could have all kinds of weapons attached to you. You could make some futuristic chinese stars and stuff like that? Just have all types of weapons all over ya! I can see it in my head but can't explain it real good! You could have a holster for the big gun on your back like an arrow quiver where you could reach over your shoulder and grab it. I dunno, looks really awesome in my head lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ou climbed out of the grave, then sat down with a can of kiwi polish and a brush? Seriously?

This made me LOL. SO true~!


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

Well tomorrow I will be posting the pic of the sword and the sheath and maybe pics of the whole costume.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We look forward to seeing it!


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

*Picture of my costume + sword*

So here is a pic of my costume I think I looked a lot more like a zombie buisnessman lol I'll post a closer up pic of the sword later


----------

